# Installing Apache



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

So far I have unzipped the download and I have abdera-1.1.2.jar in the C:\ directory. What do I do from here?

I re-downloaded from another mirror. When I unzip the file to the Programs directory I get a bunch of errors.

I got apache going but not configured with php. Where do I get the msi install wizard?

I have WiX Toolset but just documentation, no .msi file.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

You may wish to try something like WampServer. It's a bundle of Apache, MySQL, and PHP, along with PHPMyAdmin. It's a bit easier to set up on Windows than installing the components discretely and getting them to operate correctly together.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

OK I got it! I did this some years ago without any problems, but I am not getting any younger!
:dance:


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Good deal, glad to hear it.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

But now I have gotto bind php with mysql. php is working itself but not with mysql. 

php does not show up in the control panel. I tried a command line to reconfigure php but that seems to do nothing. How do I get the graphic php installer working?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Did you install WampServer, or did you install something else? If the former, do you mean the control panel in the system tray? Perhaps you should post a screenshot of what you're talking about.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

I am installing the 3 components separately. I finally found an .msi php installer but the one I downloaded did not support Apache. That's my next task.

I do not want to install a WAMP because of the security issue with it.

I welcome any help.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Which security issue? There are a number which can crop up, whether in a package or as components. I'm not aware of any which can't be fixed the same way for either install method, since they're the same components either way.

That said, I am not familiar with configuring MySQL or PHP on Windows as standalone services. Since you're concerned about security, I assume you're planning to deploy this install on something facing the public Internet?


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

I am going with the sticky caution re all-in-on installations.

Right now I am using my smart phone to enter text and it is a pain in the butt to do.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I found a decent article on how to do it. I will admit it is pretty dry and doesn't have any pictures. That said it seems to have all the steps that you need. I haven't done this in windows so I can try and help but I am not sure how good I will be. :banghead:


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't see it in any of the networking forums. Could you post a link when you're someplace with a keyboard? :smile: I'd be interested to read it.

That's why I love Blackberry phones before RIM tried to turn them into iPhones. I'd throw my phone at the wall if I had to type on a touchscreen much.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

why didnt you just use xampp? so much easier all automated and easy


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

I did a php install with the mysql hooks. But connect .php file does not connect and there was no error message logged.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

What do you mean by "does not connect?" Please outline what you are doing, what is happening, and what you were expecting to happen.

Have you tested the PHP interpreter to verify that it is correctly parsing PHP files, and have you created a MySQL user and added a test table to verify the database is working?


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

php is working fine. I did create a user account for mysql which has a separate password. I the first test file I expect to get a message saying CONNECTED from an echo statement. But it does not get executed. After it parses the mysql_connect(host, user, password) nothing visibly happens (except a light grey number in the view source). Nothing else is displayed in source view, so I think it is being parsed.

Also there is no mysqld process running but MYSQL55 service is running.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

mysqld is the name of the deamon that runs mysql in unix/linux based systems so I don't think that you will see it on a windows system.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Here's the reference page for testing functionality on a Windows installation of MySQL:
MySQL :: MySQL 5.0 Reference Manual :: 2.10.4.8 Testing The MySQL Installation


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Ok guys, here is the info...

You can host your website your self. Google Secure WAMP and the first site to show up is the one to download (this may vary due to the dynamics of the web)

This comes from Berlin and is a simple, no hassel download....It does all the installation work for you and it WORKS!


----------



## SRWare (Feb 5, 2013)

You may want to try SecureWAMP:



> With SecureWAMP you can set up a secure WAMP-System ( i.e. an installation that combines Windows, Apache, MySQL and PHP ) in a few minutes without knowledge - completely administered via a GUI!


----------

